# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  valet fizike. si shpjegohet qe lakuriqi i nates i cili jo vetem qe prodhon, por edhe

## olsi pajo

si shpjegohet qe lakuriqi i nates i cili jo vetem qe degjon, por edhe prodhon ultratinguj te perplaset me floket e femrave?

----------

